

Offer HN: To all SF-based startups - dinner's on us - tt
http://blog.munchery.com/heres-to-the-crazy-ones

======
quandratic
I like Chef Young Tran's food especially but I tried out the others and they
were all very good. Pretty good experience overall.

------
tt
We bet our chefs' food beat the traditional takeout/delivery stuff by a mile.
:)

------
gfctkim
Munchery - Great food at my dinner table with great ease!

------
kevanho
Just downloaded the iPhone app. Sweet.

------
Mel17
Wow, hot deal, sign us up! :)

------
dmtran
awesome! i wanna try this out.

------
geodog
Good deal.

------
mnomura
awsome

